# 4 Dishes



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

I seen a house around my block that has 4 dishes on the roof. It's a single family house. I think its dish network. I am just wondering, why would someone need 4 dishes on their roof?

Thanks


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I have 6. One for PBS satellite, one for DirecTv, another for Galaxy 19, another on a motor for KU band, another on a motor for C band, and one for Galaxy 16. There are a lot of satellites up there. Dish and DirecTv are just two. The others are free to watch whatever is on them, if it isnt scrambled.


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> I have 6. One for PBS satellite, one for DirecTv, another for Galaxy 19, another on a motor for KU band, another on a motor for C band, and one for Galaxy 16. There are a lot of satellites up there. Dish and DirecTv are just two. The others are free to watch whatever is on them, if it isnt scrambled.


They were all dish network dishes though.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I would guess: one old for 148W, other perhaps for International from old time (before 148W and 118W), other - perhaps old main D500 and finally new D1000+ or D1k4.

If you'll post a picture then our guesses would be more correct.


----------



## GiantsFan383 (Jul 28, 2011)

P Smith said:


> I would guess: one old for 148W, other perhaps for International from old time (before 148W and 118W), other - perhaps old main D500 and finally new D1000+ or D1k4.
> 
> If you'll post a picture then our guesses would be more correct.


Good idea, i will post a picture next week.


----------



## ericcooper1956 (Jul 19, 2011)

Davenlr said:


> I have 6. One for PBS satellite, one for DirecTv, another for Galaxy 19, another on a motor for KU band, another on a motor for C band, and one for Galaxy 16. There are a lot of satellites up there. Dish and DirecTv are just two. The others are free to watch whatever is on them, if it isnt scrambled.


uh...you do get out of the house once in awhile don't you?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> uh...you do get out of the house once in awhile don't you?


Yea, when I go to work to pay the bills


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

The dumb question of the night would be...

Why does it matter?

There are several plausible explanations for why a single family home might want 4 Dish Network dishes on the roof... but I can't think of a single reason why I would actually wonder if I saw such a thing. Certainly not enough to ask others about it and take pictures.

Forgive me if I'm wrong... but I detect an ulterior motive.


----------



## sadoun (May 29, 2002)

How about this for a roof?









or this


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sadoun, it's not fair - pictured whole blocks, not a house


----------

